# Be careful with sstack



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What if someone doesn't want the bell boots? There's nothing sneaky or underhanded about how they have it listed. Both are listed when you click on the SMBs, and it's obvious you need to add the bell boots if you want them. Once you hit the continue button, it shows your total with only the SMB price.

This is more a case of customer misunderstanding than it is SS Tack 'trying to get over' on anyone.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sstack is a seriously great company. And they also fixed your misunderstanding. They have great customer service and good quality products. I've been buying from them for years, especially when it comes to blankets.

I hope you realize putting a negative public review will tarnish their otherwise good reputation.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i've bought some items from SSTack, never had an issue or felt like they were trying to pull a fast one.

i can see where the issue came about, but guessing it was something that would give you some options on sizes/colors which would be why they didn't want to just automatically add them to the order


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It's obvious on the page for the Duratech SMBs that you have to add the bell boots to the order. They need a color & size and you have to put a quantity in and then put them in your cart. 

Doesn't look like this was SSTack's fault. They're a pretty reputable company with great customer service.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I just didn't think it was obvious that you needed to add both to the cart. As it said the bell boots was $20. I don't normally order from them so it was a little confusing. 

I'm not saying they are a bad company or anything. Just saying their directions could have been clearer.


----------

